# Bighorn Montana 2012



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Been getting together with all my bro's from MSU way back in the early 80's. We sorted out that this was our 28th year getting together to fish somewhere.

If you ever plan a trip up that way make sure to check out my friends Hale and Steve at the http://www.bighorntroutshop.com






[youtube:145hqwuj]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8dZ0NLP8Eo[/youtube:145hqwuj]

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Sick video. Montana is where it's at! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

I love the Big Horn! One of the best tail water fisheries in the USA!

It takes forever to make the drive. I've fished it on two separate occasions and loved it.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Great video--nice quality and interesting time lapse photography. Pretty darn good fish, too! 8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Love the bighorn. Nothing like 10 million golden eyes feeding on tricos before the sun comes up! ****. There's no way I'm getting to sleep.....


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks, we sorted out that on this trip it's been 28 years since we all started getting together to fish somewhere. We all met in 1980 going to school in Bozeman at MSU. Pretty rare to have a bunch of guys that will put up with each other for that long 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

That's cool you and the guys still get together after all these years, keep the tradition up. And the video Pete, a masterpiece.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

That video was awesome! I've thought/dreamed about going to MSU for graduate school. Just watched a River Runs Through It the other night too which helped fuel that fire. Loved the time lapse, as well as the moving circling shots and close in shots. May I ask how to film that getting it so smooth? Also what camera were you filming with it looked great especially the short depth of field shots. Loved it!


----------

